# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Glasgow Clyde College - Our First Beekeeping Beginners Course!

## Glasgow Clyde College

:Wink:  *Glasgow Clyde College* is starting a *new beekeeping course on* Thursday 6th February 7pm - 9 pm at the Anniesland Campus.

We would really appreciate your support for this new course by letting others know or forwarding this post.

 The course is for beginners and covers all the main aspects of looking after the hive and the colony.
The tutor has many years of experience in the field. cost is £85 for 8 weeks.

Contact 0*141 272 3331* or see our website for info by pasting the address below into your browser address bar.

http://www.cardonald.ac.uk/courses/show/1358

----------


## gavin

The best way for people to get into beekeeping has to be the combined theory - practical - post-course mentoring approach you get with the local beekeeping associations that run their own courses.  Those smaller ones that don't run their own courses usually have a more informal system to ensure that beginners get one-to-one tuition in the apiaries of members.

Have you made provision for the more practical side of tuition, I mean hands-on time with real colonies, and the mentoring that folk often need for a couple of years after their course?  Or if not, do you have agreements in place with the various Glasgow beekeeping associations? 

G.

----------


## fatshark

I'd second everything Gavin says … in addition to an active mentoring scheme, our association also runs a "hive loan" scheme which is popular. Beginners can borrow a hive (they provide the contents!) from the association, to be kept in the teaching apiary, where they will receive their mentoring. Demand may mean that beginners have to share a hive between two (we have >50 on the course this year). This helps offset the initial start up costs of beekeeping.

However, as Gavin suggests, practical hands-on experience with colonies and active mentoring is essential.

I gave a lecture on queen rearing last night to a local association. On the slide I introduced grafting larvae I clearly stated it could not be learned from Powerpoint … like lots of things to do with beekeeping.

----------


## EmsE

There have been beginner classes run in Glasgow for the past 5 years which are excellent- I attended the first lot of them. They are run by beekeepers from the surrounding associations and people on the course are encouraged to join a local association where they will then receive free mentor support for as long as they need it. They are run through the winter months at Partic burgh halls and are run as a non profit making set up.

Sent from my GT-S6810P using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EK.Bee

I second that 
The Glasgow courses at Partick Burgh Halls are excellent value as well (at £40 for adults & £20 for juniors)
8 x 2.5hr blocks of tuition with all handouts supplied & a cup of tea with a hobnob each week

----------


## Clydesider

I have very recently had my interest piqued with regard to keeping bees but am unsure as to whether or not to sign up for a course. Is there any other to get a taster of what is involved?

----------


## EK.Bee

> I have very recently had my interest piqued with regard to keeping bees but am unsure as to whether or not to sign up for a course. Is there any other to get a taster of what is involved?


Dont know where abouts on the clyde you are but :

 eastwoodbeekeepers'at'hotmail.co.uk run informal come along sessions at their association apiary from around April

 glasgowbeeksec'at'hotmail.co.uk can give you details of next years beginners course usually starts in Oct  (can recommend excellent tuition)

 lbaillie'at'sundrum.demon.co.uk    = Ayr beekeepers also due to run a beginners course with apiary visits

 There's also a new Lanarkshire group who are holding a meeting this coming Monday evening  (£3 7.30  Bothwell Church community centre Main st Bothwell ) with a very experienced speaker on her method of beekeeping, this might be an ideal way to dip your toe in the water? 

Its a bit early still for people to be opening up hives due to the cold but there are plenty of local associations around If you contact their secretaries they will be happy to set you on the right path
They are all very welcoming & friendly.

----------


## Clydesider

Thanks  for responding EK Bee. I am actually in Greenock, the information you gave will be very useful.

----------


## Jimbo

Helensburgh Beekeeping Association about to start a Basic Course on the 6th March. Weekly for 6 weeks with a full day Practical session at the end of April at the club apairy, cost £15.00 with the option to take the SBA Basic Beemaster Certificate at the end of the course

----------


## Clydesider

Thanks for this Jimbo. Sounds ideal. Hope you don't mind but have sent an e-mail asking who to contact for some more details.

----------

